# IBO Worlds



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

I didn't shoot well today at all. I will say the range I shot today was awesome. Challenging and very well laid out. Hopefully I shoot better tomorrow.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

No more? Guess only one person went.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Yes, I have been wondering too....where are all the updates..??


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Every year I'm surprised there's so little interest/threads on the IBO worlds


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

My yardage estimation was off and I shot terrible, nobodies fault but mine. 
With that said I thought the tournament as a whole sucked, and from what I've heard I'm not the only one that thought this.
This was the second time I have shot the Worlds. Last year being my first year I shot in the trophy class (HC) and thought it was awesome, coarses were great, well organized so this year I decided this year to try and qualify which I did.
All this year I was joking around with my shooting buddies about shooting BBO so we could shoot together as the were moving into SHC. 
Well 6 weeks or so ago they decided to do it so back to the trophy class it was, which I didnt mind being almost half the price. 
I guess when it came to the trophy class the IBO/7 springs were all out of give a craps, shooting times never posted, and coarse selection and layout were horrendous, the weather on Saturday was not good but cant blame anyone for that one.
When calling trying to get shooting times the IBO just passed it off on 7 springs and they would pass it back to the IBO by saying it will be posted to their website, but it never was.
on the coarse selection and layout, I understand that its a ski resort on a mountain, I would expect there to be up, down, and side slope shots I have no problem with that, the problem is why would the set it up on the steepest slope they could find knowing that all the trophy class from the cubs to the masters are going to be using it and the other range was set up near a hiking trail, and a dirt road that could've been shot off of but I guess that would have been to simple so they made you go and up and down the bank and cross a stream 5 times. The lane selections had several targets set so that the main road was behind them and you could see traffic going by when at full draw, and the other range had targets from other ranges about 20 yards behind the targets we were shooting and on more than one occasion there were people walking to their target behind the one we were shooting. Now for anyone that dont know the trophy class is usually shot by people that are somewhat new to 3D or shooting and IBO event for the first time, and with this introduction they aint come back. 
I know I will not shoot another IBO event.


----------



## fireunit29 (Feb 27, 2007)

Shoot times were posted on IBO'S web site Monday.


----------



## buckhunter48 (Jul 9, 2007)

i know Dan MCcarthy won mens pro.


----------



## GHTiger (Feb 25, 2015)

Tony Tazza won Senior pro and Sharon Carpenter took top honors for the ladies.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Courses were fine, well run, beer was expensive &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

I finished a few down with 19 x's. Had 38 good shots and two that I fell out of for nickels.
Rode the lift to the top and shot up top both days.
Shot with a couple of great guys.
I would have liked to have stayed on site but they wanted my left arm and would not throw in breakfast so I stayed in Somerset.

I Can't say I am especially happy to hear next year it is back to Snowshoe.
Great area, but between the fog, no flat ground "anywhere" and being locked into the resort at 4800 feet, I think they could have done better.
So they are going to make us take an extra day for a "weather cushion day".
In 2003 when the second day of competition was called due to foul weather, they used the first days score for the finals. The weather Sunday was not much better. The championship course I shot was down the slope. They knocked down the first ten targets and we shot 11 - 20 for the finals. Target 11, half way down the slope, was a standing black bear with a pink ribbon tied around it's neck that we could barely see thru the thick cloud that encompassed the mountain.
Look up the results from the 2003 Worlds, they don't exist because it was a disaster.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Sean Roberts from Waterbury Connecticut took semi pro. That I know. Don't know his score but a great job for a great bow tuner and a young man who lives for archery [emoji1018] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

With it going to Snowshoe and them starting it on Thursday I look for participation to drop tremendously. Everyone in my group said they won't make the trip next year with it starting a day early. It's the working man that keeps the IBO going and adding another day in the middle of the week is a horrible idea. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Anybody know what the attendance numbers were for this event?


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

wv hoyt man said:


> Anybody know what the attendance numbers were for this event?


A little over 1200 not counting the trophy shooters.


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

I think that the shoot was one of the best that I have attended. Busses ran on time and weather was great except for rain one morning. Courses were excellent and the distance between targets were the shortest that I have seen. Practice bags still could be placed in a better location. Defense ranges were pretty good. I will plan on attending more events.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

As for the IBO Worlds this year. I was happy with everything except my score. Lost yardage judgement when it got dark. I do have a problem with lighting. But other than than that, well set courses with the exception of 3 pull and return in succession ( that will slow groups up) 
As for Snowshoe the one good thing is you park your vehicle and forget it for the weekend. I do see why they put in a extra day( weather ever changing) at that altitude. Robinofthehood has it right, there is "no repeat no level ground". Make sure your 3rd axis is on. I will be there. I love this sport and will take this challenge again. I am already planning some changes to yet improve myself.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

shawn_in_MA said:


> A little over 1200 not counting the trophy shooters.


Being that Trophy shooters usually make up a large percentage 1200 is a huge number for the IBO! Could it be that the 1,200 is including trophy shooters?


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Being that Trophy shooters usually make up a large percentage 1200 is a huge number for the IBO! Could it be that the 1,200 is including trophy shooters?


The trophy is not as popular as it once was. I just added them up and the total for all the classes was under 100. So there were ~1300 archers competing


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

It was a great ran shoot, I can't say I was disappointed in any thing the whole week. The Saturday pouring down rain dampened a lot of peoples spirits and scores but that cant be helped in any way. I say well done Seven Springs and the IBO.


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

I agree. I thought it was great. Only one issue for me. There were a couple targets to close together. Felt pretty tight standing and waiting to shoot while another group were shooting kind of in our direction. Other than that my family had a great time. The rain sucked but that is part of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> Anybody know what the attendance numbers were for this event?


I thought Brian told me around 1500.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

It waz awesome. Shot bad on friday (200) then shot Saturday morning earlier and was caught in the rain but shot well and ended up with a 211. Surprised as heck 411 got ma back on Sunday and up top the mountain. I finished 6th over all in HC. It was a blast, all the shoots this year were absolutely great. I have already started setting my bow up for a new class at Indoor Worlds. 

The hotel food was very pricey, I heard snowshoe is less expensive so I am happy about that. Shooting the groups and peer groups adds a whole new level of competition.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> The hotel food was very pricey,


We rented a condo for about the same price as a motel room but grilled out every night. Total for 5 days for food, 130 bucks.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Crayton8700 said:


> With it going to Snowshoe and them starting it on Thursday I look for participation to drop tremendously. Everyone in my group said they won't make the trip next year with it starting a day early. It's the working man that keeps the IBO going and adding another day in the middle of the week is a horrible idea.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more with the extra day. Weather to inconsistent. Last year I shot snowshoe was when you only got to shoot 20 targets. 2004, I think. It's also more expensive than 7 springs, but at least you had a choice of going some where else to stay, like in Somerset.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Had a great time, shot pretty well and finally made the podium!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Hopperton said:


> I thought Brian told me around 1500.


I counted the results and the total was 1214. I believe that is the total for all the classes, money and trophy.

OOPS! I see that the trophy classes had about 85+/- shooters so the total was right about 1,300.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

IIRC there were 1,700 the first time it was in ellicottville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

My 1st worlds in 8 or 9 years, no complaints, had one of the highest scores for one of the courses, would have made the shoot off if not for 2 shots. Unfortunately they count all 40 shots, I know what I need to work on. I'm good with the thurs/fri shooting after all it's a championship, if your worried about missing an extra day of work then it's not that important to you and that's ok to.


----------



## Brian785 (Aug 24, 2017)

Every year I'm surprised there's so little interest/threads on the IBO worlds


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brian785 said:


> Every year I'm surprised there's so little interest/threads on the IBO worlds


It's a reflection of the overall interest in IBO tournaments. Every year I meet folks at ASA tournaments that are there for the first time. Inevitably they love the ASA format and vow to shoot more ASA's. This generally mean they intend to shoot less big IBO tournaments. I was one of those people. It's been going this way for 10 years....... 

I expect the IBO will eventually re-invent itself but there will be drastic changes in leadership before it can happen. IF the ASA puts a tournament somewhere between Tenn. and mid-Indiana the spiral the IBO is in will accelerate.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm sure you're right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

We had a wonderful time at the IBO World Championships!!! We are pretty excited for Snowshoe next year. I looked at their website and they have several lodging options at very good rates.


----------

